# Can I search specifically for Audio Books?



## nordmann56 (Dec 28, 2008)

Is it possible to search and find audio books on the Kindle, or is it just a random thing whether or knot you find them


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you mean something you already own on the menu of the Kindle itself?

Or do you mean for purchase on Amazon?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Audio books cannot be downloaded via Whispernet, so it doesn't make sense to search for them on the Kindle.

As far as I know, the Kindle store on Amazon doesn't have them either.  However under "Books" on Amazon, in Advanced Search, you can specify the format as "Audio Books".  A quick look showed only audio cd's though, so I think you'd have to rip them to mp3, and combine chapters, to play them on the Kindle.  I think a lot of people use Audible.com for audio books.  Also, Project Gutenberg has some free ones, read by volunteers.  Not as professionally done, perhaps, but the price is right!

Kindle supports Audible.com's format, and mp3 for audio books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can register your Kindle with audible.com and download audiobooks, I haven't tried it yet so I can't tell you much about it.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon owns Audible.com..... Since March of 2008.


----------



## nordmann56 (Dec 28, 2008)

Pidgeon and Susan

I assumed that Amazon had audio books, since the Kindle instructions mention them. Thank you for the info!

Toby


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon.com Audiobooks Link


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can buy and download books from Audible to your computer and then transfer them to your Kindle.


----------

